# Angelshop Nähe oder in Rotterdam mit Fliegenfischerbedarf



## EgonEcke (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
kennt ihr einen Shop in der Nähe von Rotterdam? Der darf auch gerne westlicher liegen. Mit Flifiangebot wäre optimal.

LG,
e


----------



## Stefan660 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelshop Nähe oder in Rotterdam mit Fliegenfischerbedarf*

In Rotterdam kenne ich zwei:

*Ahoy Hengelsport
Dordtselaan 130-138
3073 GK Rotterdam*

große Auswahl an Meeresangelzubehör


*Hengelsport Rotterdam*
Sportsingel 17
3078 XS Rotterdam
Nederland


Mehr Süßwasserangelzubehör.

Was die an Fliegenrute/-zubehör habe weiss ich auch nicht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## pl8nl8s (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelshop Nähe oder in Rotterdam mit Fliegenfischerbedarf*

Gude,

also ich weis Ja nicht wo genau Du nächtigen willst aber es gibt auch diesen hier:

Avicentra Hengelsport Oostvoorne 
Goudhoekweg 6
 3233 AM Oostvoorne
Telephone: 0181 – 482411 

diesen hier:

Hengelsport Molenberg
Vondelsingel 41
3202 XE Spijkenisse


diesen hier:

Catfish Hengelsporthuis & Boilieman Hellevoetsluis
Oostzanddijk 12
3221 AL Hellevoetsluis


diesen hier:

Wout van Leeuwen fishing & outdoor
George Stephensonweg 21H
3133 KJ Vlaardingen

Und noch ca. 6 weiter in Rotterdam 2 davon stehen oben :vik:
Ich frage morgen mal einen Freund von mir in der nähe von Oostvorne welcher noch mal auch Fliegen bedarf hat, Ich weis der in Oostvoorne selber hat #6

Mfg


----------



## EgonEcke (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelshop Nähe oder in Rotterdam mit Fliegenfischerbedarf*

Wow super! Danke euch für die Hinweise. 
Ich werde zur Übernachtung ein Angebotz von AirBnB nutzen.


----------

